

Ask HN: Map issues while using Uber - dknight

I frequently face problems related to maps while using Uber. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;intosimple.blogspot.in&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;failed-optimization-probably.html describes the problem. I have notified Uber multiple times about it but they have not done anything noticeable [Probably, Google should be notified but I was assuming Uber will build a case with Google]. Do you face such problems with Uber ?
======
joshribakoff
I was at the airport terminal, and my driver was less than a mile away. I
entered my destination 3 counties over. Rather than having the driver enter
the terminal to pick me up, it routed him to my destination (without me) and
back, a total of a 30+ mile drive for the "pickup". Needless to say I canceled
the ride when I saw the bug. The Uber support didn't offer much recourse.

On a side note, I had a driver go reverse on the highway when he noticed a
navigation problem in the app. I complained to Uber & they offered a canned
apology. After threatening to "blog" about it I finally got a refund for the
inefficient routing & near death experience.

------
27182818284
Uber knows it has map issues, which is why I suspect they snatched up the
recent 10-year map veterans from Google when they could.

